# Wird es 2015 ein neues ZR Race 6.0 geben?



## Speeed (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich mir gerade ein ZR Race 6.0 bestellen, da es aber nicht verfügbar ist, habe ich mich bei Google ein wenig schlau gemacht und bin auf dieses Forum gestossen. 

Kann man davon ausgehen, daß bald ein neues ZR Race 6.0 veröffentlicht wird?

Falls ja, sollte man warten - oder?

Kann man schon abschätzen, ab wann es erhältlich sein wird und ob der Preis bei ca. 599 Euro bleibt?

Danke für Eure Tips und Hinweise.


----------



## bik3rid3r (27. Juni 2014)

Gibt eigentlich von allen Modellen jedes Jahr ein neues. Keine Ahnung, ob das momentane noch 26"/29" ist, das 2015er wird aber auf jeden fall 27,5"/29" sein. Preislich wirds wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie das jetzige 6.0 sein. Wenn das 2014er nicht mehr verfügbar ist, wirst du so oder so warten müssen, da kommen keine mehr nach.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speeed (27. Juni 2014)

Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort - dann werde ich warten.

Ein Bild oder dgl. gibt es noch nirgends, oder?  

(kann es kaum erwarten, mein erstes Radon zu bestellen)


----------



## bik3rid3r (27. Juni 2014)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/684612/

Vll zeigt Chris ja noch was bezüglich der neuen Hardtails 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speeed (29. Juni 2014)

Schade, daß es nirgends ein Bild vom 2015er Team gibt.

Die Farbe würde mir ja schon reichen für's Erste.


----------



## edi6800 (29. Juni 2014)

Bodo schrieb mir vor kurzem auf meine Frage, was denn bei den Hardtails zrrace 650b+29 8.0 und den Black Sins an Neuem genen würde:
"15 wohl alles wie Bisher . Gruß Bodo"


----------



## Speeed (29. Juni 2014)

Was heißt das?

Farbe + Ausstattung vom 2015er genau gleich wie das jetzige Modell?


----------



## ChrisStahl (30. Juni 2014)

Die neuen ZR Race und ZR Team in den neuen Radgrössen werden nach dem nächsten shooting vorgestellt. Bei technischen fragen vorab PM an Bodo bitte!


----------



## Speeed (30. Juni 2014)

Hi Chris, danke für die Antwort.

Wann wird denn dieses Shooting sein bzw. wann rechnest Du damit, erste Bilder veröffentlichen zu können.

Danke.


----------



## Speeed (30. Juni 2014)

Hi Chris, danke für die Antwort.

Wann wird denn dieses Shooting sein bzw. wann rechnest Du damit, erste Bilder veröffentlichen zu können.

Kannst Du schon wenigstens etwas zur Farbe sagen?

Danke.


----------



## ChrisStahl (30. Juni 2014)

Farben: Es wird wieder bunt, aber dezent, keine Tribels, keine Sterne, kein Schnickschnack.
Alle Rahmen leichter, moderne, die Zugführungen überarbeitet und die Preise Ultra-Hot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speeed (30. Juni 2014)

Danke, das hört sich doch mal richtig gut an. 

Wird mein erstes Radon...


----------



## edi6800 (1. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Farben: Es wird wieder bunt, aber dezent, keine Tribels, keine Sterne, kein Schnickschnack.
> Alle Rahmen leichter, moderne, die Zugführungen überarbeitet und die Preise Ultra-Hot.


also doch Änderungen der Rahmengeometrie? Bodo schrieb bezogen aufs BlackSin, ZR Race 650b und 29 8.0, dass alles wie bisher bleiben solle. Kannst Du das aufklären?


----------



## ChrisStahl (1. Juli 2014)

ZR Team ist komplett neuer Rahmen!! in 650B, ZR Race 29" hat neue Designs und kommt neu in 2016. Black Sin ist überarbeitet, leichter, neue Zugführung, neue Designs. ZR Lady neue Designs. Komplett neue Ausstattungen und wir meinen: phänomenales PL.


----------



## Speeed (1. Juli 2014)

Warum kann man nicht mal die Farbe vom Team 5.0 oder 6.0 erfahren?

...oder ein kleines Bild wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2014)

Speeed schrieb:


> Warum kann man nicht mal die Farbe vom Team 5.0 oder 6.0 erfahren?
> 
> ...oder ein kleines Bild wäre nicht schlecht.



Wir haben July 2014. Offizielle Vorstellung ist auf der Eurobike im Sept. Wenn ein Hersteller noch etwas am Design und den Farben arbeitet, so ist das verständlich und einfach ein wenig Geduld gefragt. Wenn Radon das Ganze etwas vorschiebt, so sollte man auch etwas Verständnis dafür haben daß noch nicht alles 100% fertig ist.
Ich kann verstehen daß Du neugierig bist weil Du damit entscheidest entweder noch das 2014 Modell zu kaufen oder lieber auf 2015 wartest.


----------



## Speeed (1. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Wir haben July 2014. Offizielle Vorstellung ist auf der Eurobike im Sept. Wenn ein Hersteller noch etwas am Design und den Farben arbeitet, so ist das verständlich und einfach ein wenig Geduld gefragt. Wenn Radon das Ganze etwas vorschiebt, so sollte man auch etwas Verständnis dafür haben daß noch nicht alles 100% fertig ist.
> Ich kann verstehen daß Du neugierig bist weil Du damit entscheidest entweder noch das 2014 Modell zu kaufen oder lieber auf 2015 wartest.


Wenn das 2014er Modell nicht schon längst ausverkauft wäre, würde das stimmen.  

Klar bin ich neugierig, würde gerne sehen wie mein neues und erstes Radon Bike aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speeed (2. Juli 2014)

Na gut, dann muss ich wohl oder übel noch warten.

Leider meldet sich Bodo auf meine PN's bzgl. einigen technischen Detalis auch nicht - aber bei ihnen 
wird es jetzt bzgl. den 2015er Bikes auch etwas stressig sein.


----------



## edi6800 (2. Juli 2014)

Speeed schrieb:


> Na gut, dann muss ich wohl oder übel noch warten.
> 
> Leider meldet sich Bodo auf meine PN's bzgl. einigen technischen Detalis auch nicht - aber bei ihnen
> wird es jetzt bzgl. den 2015er Bikes auch etwas stressig sein.


Vielleicht kommen ja heute noch die ersten 2015er-Hardtailbilder...
angekündigt waren sie ja vor einer Woche "in einer Woche"


----------



## Speeed (3. Juli 2014)

Wieder keine Bilder....

ebenso keine Antwort von Bodo bzgl. einigen technischen Details....

Schade, wollte wirklich mein erstes Radon bestellen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (3. Juli 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen ja heute noch die ersten 2015er-Hardtailbilder...
> angekündigt waren sie ja vor einer Woche "in einer Woche"



Angekündigt waren die Bilder "nach dem nächsten Schooting" - dass das nach deiner Meldung angeblich letzte Woche stattgefunden haben soll, dann weisst du mehr als wir. Wir können die Bilder erst dann posten, wenn sie gemacht worden sind.


----------



## ChrisStahl (3. Juli 2014)

Speeed schrieb:


> Wieder keine Bilder....
> 
> ebenso keine Antwort von Bodo bzgl. einigen technischen Details....
> 
> Schade, wollte wirklich mein erstes Radon bestellen.



Bestellen kannst du ein 2015er Bike nur, wenn es erhältlich ist - und das wird Sept/Okt. Ethnische Details kommen dieses Jahr bestimmt nicht mehr vor unseren Mitbewerbern wie dieses Jahr. Wir wollen ja keine Ausstattungs- und Farbinflation.


----------



## Speeed (4. Juli 2014)

Dann muss ich wohl mal einiges klarstellen:

1. Die Info bzgl. dem "Shootingtermin letzte Woche" habe nicht ich geschrieben, sondern der User edi6800. (siehe oben)
2. Bzgl. der Bestellbarkeit der 2015er Modelle habe ich schriftlich via Email von Radon-bikes die Info "bestellbar ab Anfang August" erhalten., nicht Sept./Okt. (Email kann gerne weitergeleitet werden)
3. Du selbst hattest geschrieben 





ChrisStahl schrieb:


> "Bei technischen fragen vorab PM an Bodo bitte!"


Leider habe ich auf 2 Nachfragen im Abstand von mehreren Tagen keinerlei Rückantwort von Bodo erhalten.
4. Natürlich kann ich erst bestellen, wenn die Räder verfügbar sind. Wenn aber schon im Vorfeld so viel Unstimmigkeiten (siehe oben) herrschen, überlegt man sich das Ganze nochmal - das ist sicherlich auch für Dich verständlich.
5. Ich wollte keine genaue Farbkombi, aber nachdem andere 2015er Bikes schon komplett abgebildet wurden, wäre zumindest die Info der vorgesehenen Farbkombi der 2015er Race + Team-Modelle oder einige kurze technische Details hier als Antwort nett gewesen.


----------

